# Data outlets in a new home



## soxfan9353 (Nov 7, 2019)

So I am building a new home and running my own low voltage, my question is can I run a stub up my wall thru the sub-floor into a wall cavity? Also, what do I use to support the vertical EMT run?

Thanks


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

IBTL.

diychatroom.com

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------

